# excision tympanic inclusion cyst



## ASC CODER (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey has anyone coded the excision of a tympanic inclusion cyst would I use the 69222 or would it be unlisted. It was on the tympanic membrane but he did not do a myringotomy he excised the cyst off of the membrane.

thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Nov 3, 2011)

If it was on the outer side of the tympanic membrane (assuming it was), have you looked at 69145?  Just a thought.


----------



## ASC CODER (Nov 3, 2011)

No that wasn't it we ended up using the unlisted. I am really suprised there is not a code for this after research I found out alot about the procedure but nothing about a cpt code.


----------

